# DirecTV one of "The Fifteen Most Hated American Companies"



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

DirecTV (NYSE: DTV) scores a weak 68 on the American Customer Satisfaction Index, down 4.2% from the company's score last year.

Article link: http://247wallst.com/2011/01/04/the-fifteen-most-hated-american-companies-of-2010/


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you not want to mention the other TV providers mentioned, like Dish, Charter, or AT&T?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Another "agenda" piece.... 

Good grief....Not only did Best Buy, Charter, AT&T, Dell, *DISH*, and McDonalds all rank higher on the list...but DirecTV just barely made it at the bottom of the 15.

What a farce.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

More to the point, it says that DIRECTV has a lot of awareness. People hate companies they know. Very few people hate ADM or Monsanto even though they have a part in almost every food item in the stores today. They just keep a very low profile.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Another "agenda" piece....
> 
> Good grief....Not only did Best Buy, Charter, AT&T, Dell, *DISH*, and McDonalds all rank higher on the list...but DirecTV just barely made it at the bottom of the 15.
> 
> What a farce.


Just reporting the news...Just like many of the companies listed I have never hated any of them including Directv.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Another "agenda" piece....
> 
> Good grief....Not only did Best Buy, Charter, AT&T, Dell, *DISH*, and McDonalds all rank higher on the list...but DirecTV just barely made it at the bottom of the 15.
> 
> What a farce.


Did you catch the exaggerated part about a $480 ETF? Does the author realize how uncommon a $480 ETF is and that it's only $20/month left? :nono2:


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't feed the trolls!!!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> More to the point, it says that DIRECTV has a lot of awareness. People hate companies they know. Very few people hate ADM or Monsanto even though they have a part in almost every food item in the stores today. They just keep a very low profile.


Excellent point. It's like in sports, the better the athlete is and more known they are, the more there are who hate them.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the New York Yankees and the Dallas Cowboys rank pretty high on their respective "most hated" lists as well ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you catch the exaggerated part about a $480 ETF? Does the author realize how uncommon a $480 ETF is and that it's only $20/month left? :nono2:


No to worry....Swanni will pick up on that and further feed the fire. :lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

68% isn't weak. They scored a 71% in 2006. At 67% in 2007. 68% in 2008. 71% in 2009. They've scored higher than cable providers for 10 years and higher than Dish Network every year expect for last year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> 68% isn't weak. They scored a 71% in 2006. At 67% in 2007. 68% in 2008. 71% in 2009. They've scored higher than cable providers for 10 years and higher than Dish Network every year expect for last year.


Ergo the "farce". 

Nothing meant towards the OP, by the way..only the article itself.

The headline says it all....an agenda piece.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This part about Dish was funny: 


> Glassdoor research shows that the company has a terrible reputation among employees and that the company's CEO, Charlie Ergen, is held in particularly low regard, with a mere 22% approval among surveyed employees.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

need to tell rest of the story.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> This part about Dish was funny:


Perhaps he counts cards when gambling with coworkers as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No comment on DIRECTV and it's direct competitors... but for the rest of the list.

#1 - Look at the list, they are some of the biggest, highly marketed companies in the US

Next... how the heck is Toyota, BestBuy, J&J higher then BP ?
Really? Because of the recall frenze that has happened in the last two years? Yes, Toyota's was a serious issue, and they didn't handle it properly... but it's impact/occurence rate was very small. Same with J&J... most of the size was because of precaution and being protective of being sued.

BestBuy is pretty much (IMHO) guilty of not necessarily having the lowest price as all the online options, and discount stores... but as the worst? Guess being pretty much the only dedicated electronic store, comes with a price. The comments are pretty funny as well (IMHO).

Now compare that to BP...
-) Gas Prices through the roof, which IMHO (again), is the number reason why people don't have the money to spend like they want to. When I have to drop $60 a week filling the tank, which used to cost $20... that is a BIG impact to my bottom line.
-) Oh.. that little oil leak... that will impact that already devistated area for generations to come, plus how they royally screwed up fixing it... and so on.

You explain to me how a rational person, who is honestly taking this survey would put Toyota, J&J, and Best Buy ABOVE BP?

The banks, I can see those... Because frankly I am pretty pissed at all the banks right now (looking to find a new one because Chase is going to start charging $12 a month for checking accounts).

Hate McDonald's? Last time I checked, McDonald's wasn't forced down any of our throats. How about look in the mirror and figure out why you are eating McDonald's. There are also plenty of other options for UnHeathly eating while driving.

Nokia? Really, how are then #2 in this list?
Remove the iPhone from this calculation; 2 out of 5 cell phone owners, don't even know the manufacturer of their phone. Their first response to the question, would be the carrier.

Now, factor in that Nokia pretty much isn't a player in the US SuperSmartPhone market (since that SmartPhone term is so loosely used)... They don't make an Android device (at least not one that I can think of). It is Apple, HTC, Motorola, Samsung, are the players in this market.....

Nokia may have gotten most of the votes, because people flat out don't know who they are...

Again, how in the WORLD... could Nokia be hated (As a company) more then BP, by the average person.... now if you are talking from a $$$ investiment point of view... Yah... 

If I re-read the first line:
"
Customers, employees, shareholders and taxpayers hate large corporations for many reasons. 24/7 Wall St. reviewed many of these to choose the 15 most hated companies in America.
"

What was the weighting on the scale... as I can see how shareholders would hate some of these companies, very differently then Customers. 

I can see how employees would have a completely different raiting then taxholders.
(What do tax payers care about Best Buy, from a tax holding point of view)

Very very odd list.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Gotta agree with Earl. This list just seems silly. I mean McDonald's? Really? They have to be one of the most liked companies in America by consumers. Health nuts don't like them? No kidding. But they're far from the worst when it comes to health issues - but does that really make them 'hated'?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Gee, shocking, the train of defenders of D* rolls in on this one... (sigh)

As for the list, the criteria they used makes this a really interesting read, assuming you take the collective D*-colored glasses off:

1) Stock price, compared to competitors and broad market. I would think D* would do pretty well here, so shouldn't add it to list.
2) Flame index. Rated 833. Same as #1 above.
3) Brand ratings - would think the "well known" comments by the apologists would follow suit in the rankings. Maybe not, but think this is a safe positive.

Now - that leaves the satisfaction ratings, and the employee rankings. What this tells me - D* must be doing HIDEOUSLY bad in these rankings, to even appear on this list.

I know, not the most scientific measure here, but I can't be the only one finding this interesting...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's one interpretation, to be certain. I think that it's just really likely that people answered the question based on the companies they've heard of.


----------



## micky76ag (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> not only did Best Buy, Charter, AT&T, Dell, DISH, and McDonalds all rank higher on the list...but DirecTV just barely made it at the bottom of the 15.


From the linked article:



> The following is 24/7 Wall St.'s Fifteen Most Hated Companies for 2010, *in no particular order*


So, I'm not sure you can comment on the relative postions of the companies.

However, it is odd that the OP would only mention one of the companies routinetly discussed on this site, when, in fact, they pretty much are all on the list.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

hancox said:


> Gee, shocking, the train of defenders of D* rolls in on this one... (sigh)
> 
> As for the list, the criteria they used makes this a really interesting read, assuming you take the collective D*-colored glasses off:
> 
> ...


They even put a disclaimer in the article about MVPDs.



> Some of the companies on this list are widely despised because of the businesses that they are in. An airline or cable operation, that has millions of customers in an economic environment where its resources are stretched due to the economy, is likely to make a lot of enemies.
> 
> Read more: The Fifteen Most Hated American Companies Of 2010 - 24/7 Wall St. http://247wallst.com/2011/01/04/the-fifteen-most-hated-american-companies-of-2010/#ixzz1ABO7J4CR


Yes I know the link was already in the first thread but when you copy and paste out of the article they put it in so I left it in their for them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There are a couple things to consider on this list (some of which has been mentioned.) But first of all, the order doesn't matter. The article says it wasn't in a particular order. So that's why BP can be so far down. But by the article title, they aren't even eligible to be on the list. Now rethinking, it's hated in America not an American company.

I agree the negatives on DirecTV are blown out of proportion. I can get a cell phone and end up with a $350 termination fee and it doesn't take a tech half a day to install (due to complexity for example.)

Plus there are some companies that we just love to hate. Very few people love their banks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hancox said:


> Gee, shocking, the train of defenders of D* rolls in on this one... (sigh)


Just like the bus of bashers...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

hancox said:


> Gee, shocking, the train of defenders of D* rolls in on this one... (sigh)
> 
> As for the list, the criteria they used makes this a really interesting read, assuming you take the collective D*-colored glasses off:
> 
> ...


...



Hoosier205 said:


> 68% isn't weak. They scored a 71% in 2006. At 67% in 2007. 68% in 2008. 71% in 2009. They've scored higher than cable providers for 10 years and higher than Dish Network every year expect for last year.


http://www.google.com/search?q=dire...48Aa87KjBAQ&start=10&sa=N&fp=9bef8cda26d1a6ec

Just follow the facts.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hancox said:


> I know, not the most scientific measure here, but I can't be the only one finding this interesting...


Seems lots of people are finding the information interesting .. doubt it changes anyone's personal perception, though.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been a DirecTV subscriber for 9 years now, and I haven't had many issues.

But I still think that there is a lot that DirecTV could do to improve their image and customer satisfaction. The fact that we know the ins and outs of their business and how to work the system doesn't make up for the fact that people who don't know this can often feel like they are getting screwed. Missed appointments, wrong equipment, multiple install visits, ugly wire runs, drilling through walls, refurbished equipment with the same fees as new, lease fees, lease vs own education, yearly price increases, misinformed customer reps, varying equipment and install deals, early termination fees when you pay a fee for the equipment up front and _they_ get the equipment back, etc... This stuff is all within their control to improve.

I really don't mind reports like this coming out if it results in a better company to deal with.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ShapeGSX said:


> I really don't mind reports like this coming out if it results in a better company to deal with.


Agree, including the "if" part.

However, when a story heading calls *any* company "the most hated in America"...and has no *valid* data to support it...it's clearly an opinion piece or agenda piece, eliminating any credibility for it.

No doubt DirecTV is just like any other large company that has "opportunities to improve". I think you'd have to search pretty hard to find many folks who don't want it to be the best company for its customers that it can be.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

OK, I do hate the Cowboys. But I hate the Mets a lot more than the Yankees.



Doug Brott said:


> I'm pretty sure the New York Yankees and the Dallas Cowboys rank pretty high on their respective "most hated" lists as well ..


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just like the bus of bashers...


Nice try. I'm a multi-year customer, and a D* fan. I just don't own the blue pompoms, that's all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hancox said:


> Nice try. I'm a multi-year customer, and a D* fan. I just don't own the blue pompoms, that's all.


Generic term...not specific to any one person.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

micky76ag said:


> From the linked article:
> 
> So, I'm not sure you can comment on the relative postions of the companies.
> 
> However, it is odd that the OP would only mention one of the companies routinetly discussed on this site, when, in fact, they pretty much are all on the list.


If "no particular order" was really wanted, then it should have been bullet points on their part, and not #'s... and should have been done Alphabetically.

Also by title: The Fifteen Most Hated..." Means, these companies are sorted... somewhere.
Are we to assume they just randomly placed them in a random order?

In fact, I missed the lines that said this was in no applied order, with the title, and the fact that they were numbered... I can see how MOST people will miss that.
(and that is probably their intention).


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

hancox said:


> Gee, shocking, the train of defenders of D* rolls in on this one... (sigh)


Sounds like what I read from UCONN fans defending Calhoun and his program the last few years.


----------



## Ganome_Danome (Dec 10, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If "no particular order" was really wanted, then it should have been bullet points on their part, and not #'s... and should have been done Alphabetically.
> 
> Also by title: The Fifteen Most Hated..." Means, these companies are sorted... somewhere.
> Are we to assume they just randomly placed them in a random order?
> ...


Yeah, people who don't know how to read very well.

"The following is 24/7 Wall St.'s Fifteen Most Hated Companies for 2010, in no particular order."

Is not a hard sentence to understand, to see, or to read, and it's right above the first company in bold.

The only way you can miss it is if you didn't bother reading the article and just skimmed it, or have the reading comprehension of a 5th grader.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ganome_Danome said:


> Yeah, people who don't know how to read very well.
> 
> "The following is 24/7 Wall St.'s Fifteen Most Hated Companies for 2010, in no particular order."
> 
> ...


Since you have such a great explanation .. any thoughts as to why they actually number each entry? Also why is it wrong to call an entry #2 when it's labeled as #2 even if it's "in no particular order?"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ganome_Danome said:


> Yeah, people who don't know how to read very well.
> 
> "The following is 24/7 Wall St.'s Fifteen Most Hated Companies for 2010, in no particular order."
> 
> ...


Ahh... thanks for the slams.

So can you explain to me:

#1) If they are the top 15 companies, then how are they top... if they are not ranked somewhere.

#2) Did they throw all the names into a hat, and just pull them out randomly to pick the display order

#3) Why are their numbers attached to them in the list, instead of a bullet point.

Yes, I missed the "not in a particular order" the first read.
It happens... Especially when it is presented in an ordered fashion.

And my first read on it:
Saw the title, and then gravitated right to #1 and started to read the description on it. Which I would argue, is the natural reading style of the VAST majority of people on web pages... .and I will argue, that was their intended purpose.

IF their were no numbers, and the list sorted in Alphabetical, or Industry, or company size order... then it would be very easy to see that they were "in no particular order".

But the way they chose to present it, and then hide behind that "no particular order" line, read VOLUMES (at least to me) the intent of this article.

Must be the reading level, and comprehension level of a college graduate, that reads that deep into an article to find the "other" meanings...


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

mobandit said:


> Don't feed the trolls!!!!!


I agree


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ganome_Danome said:


> The only way you can miss it is if you didn't bother reading the article and just skimmed it, or have the reading comprehension of a 5th grader.


With numbering the companies on the list, and then saying they are in no order...it seems more like it was written by a 5th grader.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, I thought the AT&T logo as the Deathstar what pretty funny. :lol:

Oh, and Satelliteracer, I'm a UCONN Amuni too.  

!rolling

Mike


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Ganome_Danome said:


> Yeah, people who don't know how to read very well.
> 
> "The following is 24/7 Wall St.'s Fifteen Most Hated Companies for 2010, in no particular order."
> 
> ...





Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahh... thanks for the slams.
> 
> So can you explain to me:
> 
> ...


The order is irrelevant. Being on this list is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## zero2dash (Sep 26, 2008)

Well it probably doesn't help that the article puts up a D* picture with the Kardashians because there's not a lot of people in the world today that like them (lots of men love Kim's body [myself included :lol:], lots of women hate Kim because of her body and their man liking it).

In any event ~ big frickin' deal, it's some opinions. "Taken from several sources, including employees"....probably many of which are DISGRUNTLED. Second, any one company can poll any 100 people about something, and if people are dissatisfied in the LEAST, they'll throw a tantrum like the company in question murdered their whole family and defecated on their living room carpet.

For instance - I always see people complain about AT&T, especially their cell service. We've had AT&T wireless for almost 3 years now, and not once have we had a problem. It depends on where you live I'm sure, same as satellite or cable service. I hear a laundry list of complaints about Charter (being in St. Louis County which is where Charter *is*), but otherwise....meh, whatever. It's a list of opinions. Who cares. Nothing to cancel service over unless you have problems yourself.

Between having E* and D*, the only complaint I can have about either is that we loved E*'s HD DVR and we hate the D* one we have currently (HR22-100). We're planning on switching back to E* in March when the 24yr term is up, but otherwise...service vs service, I have nothing but good things to say about either company.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Sounds like what I read from UCONN fans defending Calhoun and his program the last few years.


you, trolling? seriously?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hancox said:


> you, trolling? seriously?


No, he is just a big college sports fan is taking a friend snag at your avatar.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hancox said:


> you, trolling? seriously?


:lol:

Well, there's no new HD channels to boast about. 

I'm sure SR is just having fun. That is what this forum is all about.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, he is just a big college sports fan is taking a friend snag at your avatar.


...while quoting my post. Unless Jim Calhoun works for D*, pretty much the dictionary def. of trolling.

Not that it's that bad, just doesn't suit him.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

ShapeGSX said:


> I've been a DirecTV subscriber for 9 years now, and I haven't had many issues.
> 
> But I still think that there is a lot that DirecTV could do to improve their image and customer satisfaction. The fact that we know the ins and outs of their business and how to work the system doesn't make up for the fact that people who don't know this can often feel like they are getting screwed. Missed appointments, wrong equipment, multiple install visits, ugly wire runs, drilling through walls, refurbished equipment with the same fees as new, lease fees, lease vs own education, yearly price increases, misinformed customer reps, varying equipment and install deals, early termination fees when you pay a fee for the equipment up front and _they_ get the equipment back, etc... This stuff is all within their control to improve.


Definitely have to agree here. I really believe DTV is a good service and is far above the competition, but I agree there are some things that you mentioned that could be improved to create a better overall experience.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Another "agenda" piece....
> 
> Good grief....Not only did Best Buy, Charter, AT&T, Dell, *DISH*, and McDonalds all rank higher on the list...but DirecTV just barely made it at the bottom of the 15.
> 
> What a farce.


Sorry, but you missed . . . .



> The following is 24/7 Wall St.'s Fifteen Most Hated Companies for 2010, *in no particular order*.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The article refers to *University of Michigan American Customer Satisfaction Index*, which looks to be a fair chart.

Not much difference between Dish & DirecTV on that index.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Sorry, but you missed . . . .


Nope....didn't miss anything.

They are numbered. They numbered it. That puts them in a sequence.

Their "not in any order" statement totally contradicts that, and demonstrates even more that they have an "agenda" by ranking them and then claiming not to do just that.

Their list is also a joke, as some of the most highly consumer-rated companies are on the list.

Farce.


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think anyone here needs to see DirecTV show up on a list to clue them in to the fact that their support/customer service kinda sucks, no?

- Chip


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope....didn't miss anything.
> 
> They are numbered. They numbered it. That puts them in a sequence.
> 
> ...


I agree.

If the order did not mean something (to someone) then why not just list them in Alphabetical Order?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chip Moody said:


> I don't think anyone here needs to see DirecTV show up on a list to clue them in to the fact that their support/customer service kinda sucks, no?
> 
> - Chip


I've never had a problem. A small percentage have.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Bingo!



Chip Moody said:


> I don't think anyone here needs to see DirecTV show up on a list to clue them in to the fact that their support/customer service kinda sucks, no?
> 
> - Chip


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Chip Moody said:


> I don't think anyone here needs to see DirecTV show up on a list to clue them in to the fact that their support/customer service kinda sucks, no?


True, but I think that DirecTV might need to see the list to clue them in to the fact that their support/customer service kinda sucks. :lol:

The more lists, the better!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It is always funny to read things like this. Downright hilarious really. Folks turns to posts from people who came to a forum dedicated to DBS topics to complain and/or inquire about various problems concerns, and issues...and assume that those select few represent a large scale customer service problem. :lol:

Is DirecTV customer service perfect? No. Of course not. The customer service provided by any company is imperfect. However, to judge it based on the very limited sample produced here is, well, ridiculous. Although it is to be expected from our resident group of pot stirrers.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> True, but I think that DirecTV might need to see the list to clue them in to the fact that their support/customer service kinda sucks. :lol:
> 
> The more lists, the better!


...let's try to remember that the list is based on data which shows that DirecTV has beaten all of their cable competitors for the last 10 years and has beaten Dish Network 9 out of the last 10 years. They are well aware of that. They issue a press release each year indicating their placement and score. Facts. Just silly facts.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> I've never had a problem. A small percentage have.


+1000000

CS has always been tiptop to me. No issues!


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...let's try to remember that the list is based on data which shows that DirecTV has beaten all of their cable competitors for the last 10 years and has beaten Dish Network 9 out of the last 10 years. They are well aware of that. They issue a press release each year indicating their placement and score. Facts. Just silly facts.


Yeah, I have Charter cable as well as DirecTV. Beating them sure doesn't mean you're awesome, though. The whole industry has an awful reputation for customer service.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> +1000000
> 
> CS has always been tiptop to me. No issues!


When I think of failed customer service, I think of situations where there was a problem and never a satisfactory solution. I'm not aware of too many situations that have been discussed around here where DirecTV didn't work on it until the problem was fixed for the customer. I've read about plenty of unreasonable requests made by impatient customers expecting a CS rep to move heaven and earth at the drop of a hat however.

I have always had great CS experiences with DirecTV. I know that whenever a problem does come up, they are going to do whatever they can to make it right.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> Yeah, I have Charter cable as well as DirecTV. Beating them sure doesn't mean you're awesome, though. The whole industry has an awful reputation for customer service.


I'm guessing that it is also one of the most difficult industries in which to be successful with customer service as well.


----------



## QCGUY1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Funny thing is all of it is covered in the lease agreement they sign as well as over the phone!:bonk1:


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

I love how the article explicitly says "in no particular order", and then proceeds to number them as if they were a ranking order. D'oh.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> +1000000
> 
> CS has always been tiptop to me. No issues!


Fanboy!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Not surprising at all.

I have lived in my current house since 2002 and became a DTV subscriber on the day I moved in. I've been with them ever since. I've also been with all my other service providers for the same length of time. I have no feelings about any of them whatsoever, but I *HATE* DirecTV.

Why?

Mostly cuz they raise the freaken price every freaken year. When I started with them in 2002, I paid $39.99 for Total Choice Plus + Locals + DVR.

After this latest price gouging I'm paying $72.98 or something and thats Total Choice Plus + Locals + DVR + HD. The HD is currently "free" under the 2yr deal. Once that expires, the bill will go to $82.98 or whatever.

$82/month for "basic cable" is ridiculous.

My cable internet hasn't gone up one red cent in 10yrs. As a matter of fact, it has gone DOWN.

Land Line + Cell Phone, all the same for 10yrs.

Gas + Electric + Water - meh... roughly the same bill for 10yrs

Trash service has gone up a few bucks over 10yrs

Association fees have gone from $90/month to $115/month. Thats a little bit annoying considering the association doesn't do anything.

Anyways, the point is that NONE of my bills have gone up at such an obscene rate as DTVs.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Fanboy!


!rolling


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> When I think of failed customer service, I think of situations where there was a problem and never a satisfactory solution. *I'm not aware of too many situations that have been discussed around here where DirecTV didn't work on it until the problem was fixed for the customer*. I've read about plenty of unreasonable requests made by impatient customers expecting a CS rep to move heaven and earth at the drop of a hat however.
> 
> I have always had great CS experiences with DirecTV. I know that whenever a problem does come up, they are going to do whatever they can to make it right.


Audio dropouts for 14.5 months and counting.......


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now compare that to BP...
> -) Gas Prices through the roof, which IMHO (again), is the number reason why people don't have the money to spend like they want to. When I have to drop $60 a week filling the tank, which used to cost $20... that is a BIG impact to my bottom line.
> -) Oh.. that little oil leak... that will impact that already devistated area for generations to come, plus how they royally screwed up fixing it... and so on.
> 
> You explain to me how a rational person, who is honestly taking this survey would put Toyota, J&J, and Best Buy ABOVE BP?


This is a great example of why this type of list is relatively useless. While BP isn't a company I'd be quick to defend, their conduct has an unmeasurably small effect on your gas prices. Our high gas prices are a direct result of government policies of the past 20 years. Environmental policies (and threatened lawsuits) have put oil off-limits in the US and kept any refineries from being built for over 30 years. The end result is that we are at the mercy of a cartel and facing competition in our purchases with growing Asian driving populations.

About the only thing you can throw at BS's doorstep is the fact that their spill was used as an excuse to stop drilling in the Gulf (well stop it for Americans, since China and Mexico are still happily drilling there).

I know this seems off-topic, but I am using this as an illustration of the way blame goes with perception, not fault. DirecTV may have many problems due to union rules, FCC interference, currency inflation, and more. Or, maybe none of the above, I don't know in this case. All I am trying to say is that it becomes easy to focus on a target, even if that target is not the cause of your anger.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

BKC said:


> Audio dropouts for 14.5 months and counting.......


I haven't experienced any in many months.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Fanboy!


Dang it Hutchinshouse now you're a fanboy too?! :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

islesfan said:


> This is a great example of why this type of list is relatively useless. While BP isn't a company I'd be quick to defend, their conduct has an unmeasurably small effect on your gas prices. Our high gas prices are a direct result of government policies of the past 20 years. Environmental policies (and threatened lawsuits) have put oil off-limits in the US and kept any refineries from being built for over 30 years. The end result is that we are at the mercy of a cartel and facing competition in our purchases with growing Asian driving populations.
> 
> About the only thing you can throw at BS's doorstep is the fact that their spill was used as an excuse to stop drilling in the Gulf (well stop it for Americans, since China and Mexico are still happily drilling there).
> 
> I know this seems off-topic, but I am using this as an illustration of the way blame goes with perception, not fault. DirecTV may have many problems due to union rules, FCC interference, currency inflation, and more. Or, maybe none of the above, I don't know in this case. All I am trying to say is that it becomes easy to focus on a target, even if that target is not the cause of your anger.


Completely agree... and why it was part of the point I was making.

The local gas station, and the company name on that gas station... has only a small part in the price of the gas.... but yet they do get the vast majority of the blame.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

It is impossible for a DirecTV customer to be charged an ECF of $480...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

To hate them is to love them. We love to hate, yes?! 

DirecTV ROCKS, no bout a doubt it!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

thelucky1 said:


> Dang it Hutchinshouse now you're a fanboy too?! :lol:


You're next! :lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Blankman2k5 said:


> It is impossible for a DirecTV customer to be charged an ECF of $480...


Really? Did DirecTV add a 30-day opt-out clause?


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

coldsteel said:


> Really? Did DirecTV add a 30-day opt-out clause?


No, there is a 24 hour cancellation policy. After you complete one day it counts for the whole month. Since the cancellation fee is 20.00 per month then after you first 24 hours you have 23 months remaining, therefore the most a customer can/will be charged in $460.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

"sigma1914" said:


> You're next! :lol:


As soon as I get ALL the new basic HD channels I want added... So just a few years away! Lol!


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm upset that McDonald's is on the list. I love them!


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> I haven't experienced any in many months.


Good for you but that doesn't mean everybody hasn't. Like I said, 14.5 months and counting.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

BKC said:


> Good for you but that doesn't mean everybody hasn't. Like I said, 14.5 months and counting.


Maybe it's an issue on your end.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Maybe it's an issue on your end.


It isn't. Others still have the problem too and some have never had the problem.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Maybe it's an issue on your end.





BKC said:


> It isn't. Others still have the problem too and some have never had the problem.


I just had an audio drop. :lol:

Not that big of a deal to me. Does not happen that often. Just funny that it happened when reading this thread.

Happy Friday


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I just had an audio drop. :lol:
> 
> Not that big of a deal to me. Does not happen that often. Just funny that it happened when reading this thread.
> 
> Happy Friday


Ya gotta wonder why some people have a huge problem with this and the rest of us have no issues. It makes me wonder what's different.

Mike


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Ya gotta wonder why some people have a huge problem with this and the rest of us have no issues. It makes me wonder what's different.
> 
> Mike


It happened on my HR24-500 (using HDMI straight to TV)

The video had a slight "hiccup/pause", the video then resumed minus the audio. I had to press pause then play to get the audio back. To me it seemed like an HDMI handshake issue.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"The company (Nokia) received the worst possible grades in JD Power's 2010 Mobile Phone and Smartphone ratings (and) Nokia received the third greatest amount of bad press on Twitter."_


Citing _JDPower$_ and _Twitter_ in the same paragraph? Really. I'll trust those sources when pigs fly and the kid next door lands on the moon!. 

Here's my opinion of 24/7 WALL ST: yellow journalism at its worst -- my rating: 0/10.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Nick said:


> Here's my opinion of 24/7 WALL ST: *yellow journalism at its worst*-- my rating: 0/10.


Very far from its worst, I think, unless this article ends up starting another Spanish-American War.


----------

